# Sylvia Weinstock's cake decorations



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi everyone?
How is everyone.....here in virginia , we are all trying to dig ourselves out from the snow storm we had and hoping that we do not experience any flash floods !!!!!

I had a question, the other day on Food Tv in Jacques Torres Show they showed Sylvia Weinstock and how her production team made those life like flowers........she has a book out too.....but i believe she has not given the recipe of the "how to make the flower paste"..............i was wondering if anyone knew anything about it?
i have tried making flowers with marzipan but they do not come looking life like..........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I use Rosemary Watson's Gumpaste recipe. It is very strong and holds up to a lot of handling. You can find it here:
www.sugarbouquets.com
go to ideas then to lacy cakes and you will find it.

IMHO- Sylvia Weinstock's book is not worth the money. The recipes are seemingly wrong and incomplete as are her directions for flowers. A great book for sugar flowers is Cakes by Design by Scott Clark Wooley. This book has been worth it's weight in gold. He has it available on his website. www.cakesbydesign.cc Anything by Alan Dunn is also very good. Rosemary Watson also has a video that is very good if you are a visual person.

Hope that helps.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Wow, I was just going to post my website on here.
That's one of the many reasons why I don't. Too many looney's. And stupid me, I opened that up.
I've been getting weird mail on my web site.

Sorry Sweet Dreams, I was going to show you my sugar work. I specialize only in gumpaste sugar flowers on my cakes.

I personally do not like Sylvia's flowers.
I think they are not realistic looking.
Anna mentioned those good books. Those are great to get to learn the how to's. Scott Wooley has great cutters too.

If you need some assistance, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Cheftalk, Thanks for getting rid of that lurker.
Hope we don't see anymore.


----------

